# Home Made Chum Churn Directions



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I did not write this, but i have seen alot of people wanting to buy churns now that Snapper season is closing in. If anyone has aphoto of a real Chum Churn or a home made one that wants to add to this thread, that would be great. Thank you.

Body: 



Take a piece of 4 inch PVC. Cut to about 30 inches or whatever is the right size for you. Drill a bunch of holes in a bunch of sizes. Cap the bottom with a removable cap or a simple end cap.



At the top attach a “Y”. Actually, its straight with an angled access port. Street Y I think its called. I am not a plumber. 

Put a removable cap on the angled access port. This is where you load the fish. Do Not glue the Y to the body yet. 


On the straight part of the Y, reduce down to 2 inches with a series of reducers. 4 to 3 then 3 to 2 inch. 



Masher: 



Use a piece of 1.5 inch PVC. Cap one end. 



Slide the uncapped end into the now 2 inch hole at the top of the body/Y. Then, use a joiner/connector for joining two 1.5 inch PVC pipes. This will be attached to the masher inside the body to prevent the masher from coming out of the body once its assembled. 



Take another real short piece of 1.5 inch PVC and create teeth with a hack saw. Glue it to the connector so the teeth point down. 



Now glue the Y in place.



Run the boat attachment cord thru the two inch portion of the reducer and around the outside of the masher. This will tension the masher, and keep it from over pressuring the 1.5 connector. 



If you have a picture of a *chum* *churn*, it real easy to build. The only real difference is that you have a better masher, but there is no “auto” *churn* feature.



The teeth on the PVC will eat through most fish parts without problem. It shreds fish parts better than the *chum* *churn*. Press down and give it a twist.

I built a bunch of these one afternoon a couple years back. Gave a few away. Lost the rest by now, but they only cost me a couple bucks to make. 

This information came from this site: 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=3519&page=2&highlight=homemade+chum+churn


----------

